# 

## maudi

chcialbym wiosna ociplac domek styropianem, tylko zastanawia mnie czym docinac styropian, przy ocieplaniu fundamentow pod ziemia uzywalem noza, ciecie nie szlo najlepiej, w miejscu ciecia zadko kiedy byl kat prosty, no a tam styropian byl kilka razy cienszy niz ten przeznaczony na elewacje...  kiedys widzialem jak ekipa docinala taka pila jakby krajzega, tylko czy tak jest wlasciwie ??

----------


## vanderbobo

tylko nóż, ostry.

----------


## yozka1

Najlepsza będzie zwykła piła ręczna do cięcia drewna.

----------


## yozka1

Użyj ręcznej piły do cięcia drewna.

----------


## yama

a póżniej specjalna tarka do wyrównania

----------


## Last Rico

Najlepszy jest drut oporowy + autotransformator, nie daje śmieci, ale trzeba ciąć na biurku
z listwą blokującą. Dobrze sprawuje się BARDZO ostry nóż, ale trzeba często ostrzyć.
Całkiem fajnie się tnie nożem do chleba (piłka) i nie trzeba ostrzyć. Nóż, maczamy w wodzie
przed każdym cięciem - nie zaciera się, nie skrzypi, spadają opory cięcia.....bardzo pomaga.

----------


## Graczyk

Kup sobie piłę do robienia otworów. NAzywa się to otwornica czyba i tnie się tym idealnie. Zeszłego roku ocieplaliśmy z kumplem jego dom pod podłogą a nacieliśmy łącznie jakieś 1750 m2 styropianu.   :Lol:  Ale mnie wtedy kolana bolały.  :Lol:

----------


## Last Rico

a.....zapomniałem dodać że do wody,  warto wlać trochę środka mydlinotwórczego (fajne słowo ?  :smile:

----------


## maudi

> Kup sobie piłę do robienia otworów. NAzywa się to otwornica czyba i tnie się tym idealnie. Zeszłego roku ocieplaliśmy z kumplem jego dom pod podłogą a nacieliśmy łącznie jakieś 1750 m2 styropianu.   Ale mnie wtedy kolana bolały.


na przyklad taka ?   http://www.allegro.pl/item176219817_...o_yt_3133.html

----------


## ecik

blotek ( brzeszczot) do metalu.

----------


## Malobert

> Kup sobie piłę do robienia otworów. NAzywa się to otwornica czyba i tnie się tym idealnie. Zeszłego roku ocieplaliśmy z kumplem jego dom pod podłogą a nacieliśmy łącznie jakieś 1750 m2 styropianu.   Ale mnie wtedy kolana bolały.


trzeba było podłożyć styropian  :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

> nacieliśmy łącznie jakieś 1750 m2 styropianu.


 :ohmy:  *1750* m2??? Ło Matulu, co to za chałupa? Pensjonat na 50 pokoi?  :ohmy:

----------


## barteks31

brzeszczot- dużo lepiej niż nożem

----------


## nom

> brzeszczot- dużo lepiej niż nożem


Mam odwrotne doświadczenie. Cienki (ok. 2mm grubości), bardzo ostry nóż, idealnie tnie i nie powoduje kruszenia styropianu (nie ma latającego "śniegu"). Do cienkiego styropianu używałem też lutownicy transformatorowej z grotem miedzianym o długości 5cm, można wycinać precyzyjnie dowolne kształty i od razu "zamyka" pory styropianu.

----------


## j-j

Grubsze i twardszy styro ciąłem pilą do betonu komórkowego szło zaj...  :smile:  a tak to płatnica.

pzdr

----------


## Depi

Aleście kotleta odgrzali  :Lol: 

Ja do tej pory ciąłem róznymi wynalazkami - nożami, brzeszczotami, piłami. Generalnie im mniejsze zęby, tym mniej wyszarpuje kuleczek, ale ciężej idzie, szczególnie przy grubym styro to ważne.

Ale teraz mam nową zabawkę i nigdy nie będę ciął niczym innym. Kupiłem sobie piłę uniwersalną/szablastą/lisi ogon (coś a la http://www.allegro.pl/item693320654_...rzeszczot.html ) i powiem Wam, że bajka  :smile:  Oczywiście leci syfu wnóstwo, ale za to jaka wygoda! Do gipskartonu też ją polecam - wycinałem ostatnio okrągłe dziurki na przepusty do kabli i poszło super.

Wiwat mechanizacja rolnictwa! 

 :smile:

----------


## Abigor

piłą łańcuchową też idzie miło łatwo i przyjemnie.

----------


## Depi

Jak jesteś na tyle kozak, żeby precyzyjnie nią ciąć, to czemu nie?

----------


## marek.Bud

platnica i noz taki do tapet ale to przy mniejszych grubosciach.wlasnie skonczylem elewacje swissporem 031, jak wiatr zawial to wszyscy sasiadzi wiedzieli ze te szare kuleczki to moje  :big grin:

----------


## Depi

Gdzie drwa rąbią...

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Ha, dobrze, że ryby głosu nie mają. Łykały te kulki myśląc zapewne, że żarełko... po czym pluły tym na odległość. Pewno by mnie zbluzgały...  :big grin:  
A kulki były wszędzie- w wannie, w zupie, w ....  :Wink2:

----------


## wiaterwiater

A ja sobie myślę, że dobrze jest zlecić ocieplenie domu specjaliście, a jeśli już człowiek samemu musi, to najlepiej kupić styropian przycięty na wymiar.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Depi

Jasne. Najlepiej w ogóle kupić już gotowy dom i tylko wjechać do garażu swoim merolem.

Ale jak ktoś tak nie może?

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Dlaczego nie może? Jak po głębszym, żona niech wjedzie....

----------


## Depi

W sumie masz rację... Albo może zostać przed domem...  :smile:

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Tia, ciśnienie sąsiadom będzie podnosił  :big grin:

----------


## Depi

Szczególnie jak żona swojego Lexusa też zostawi przed  :Lol:

----------


## link2jack

Zamierzam samemu rozłożyć styropian pod podłogówkę. Zastanawiam się czy warto wydawać kase na jakiś nóż termiczny? Na alledrogo widze ze można taki nabyć za około 110zł - lecz wydaje mi się że jego ostrze jest dosyć grube i zapewne mało precyzyjne. "Model wyższy" to już wydatek ponad 250zł...

----------

